# route wanted Calais to south Spain



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

what route would you take from Calais to south Spain in mid November. We are not in a rush we've got up to 8 weeks away , hope to take a week to get down there. a friend went via bielsa tunnel but what will that be like with possible bad weather?


John


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*Route from Calais to southern Spain*

Hi,Have a look on about France.com, some routes shown and stops as well,regards H. :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I will be doing a Spanish trip to Benicassim and then Benidorm just after christmas and the route that has been recommended is.........


The route from Calais is as follows:-


Calais – Boulonge – Abbeville – Rouen – Evreux – Chartres - Tours - Poitiers-Angouleme – Bordeaux - Bayonne - St Jean – Irun - Pamplona-Zaragoza – Sagunt – Valencia - Benidorm

It is mainly free A roads and dual carriageways but there are a few toll roads as well.

Bear in mind that most campsites will be closed and some aires will have water turned off so fill up where you can and travel with water on board.If you have the ACSI book(essential I think) there are a few sites en route and quite a few in S.Spain that are open all year round,however the ACSI card will expire at the end of the year during your trip but I think that some campsites do sell them.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

For something different try the Somport tunnel.
Bd..


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I roughly agree with wakk44, although there are quite a few suitable, non peage alternatives down through France. I would go via Irun, then depending on your final destination, either via Pampalona to Zaragosa (ish) ( there is a short cut missing Zaragosa), or go Pampalona to Madrid (this is a much nicer road (C101) than going down the N1), and has some good overnight spots.
If you are going further west, then go via Vitoria and Burgos to Salamanca.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Map planner*

I have used http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/

It has a number of options abvailable for your route planning including their recommended routes


----------

